# Profibus und Oszi...was ist das für ein Signal?



## BlauBaer (2 August 2005)

hallo,

durch lesen hier im forum bin ich auf die idee gekommen mal meinen oszi an den vorhandenen profibus anzuschliesen, also an kanal a und an kanal B. laut forum sollen die beiden signale differenziert werden und man soll ein rechteck herrausbekommen. ich habe meinen oszi parallel rangehangen. nun habe ich zwar beide signale, aber irgendwie sieht das recht komisch aus. vielelicht kann jemand was damit anfangen, bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

soll sich eigentlich das signal ändern wenn sich die übertragung ändern...wenn also werte ausgetauscht werden??

hier mal ein paar bilder der aufgefangenen signale.

die bilder zeigen nur kanal a und b getrennt. nur immer weiter in das signal reingezoomt. (andere triggerzeiten)


----------



## centipede (9 August 2005)

Hi,

am besten legst du den einen Kanal auf A-B und den zweiten Kanal auf
RTS-M5V (Triggersignal).
RTS (Pin4) ist immer auf High (5V) wenn der Teilnehmer am senden ist, somit hast du ein "stehendes" Signal.

Dein 60Mhz Oszi ist auch etwas schwach auf der Brust für Messungen am Profibus. Sollte mind. 100MHz haben.

Das Diffsignal sollte dann zwischen +2-3 V und -3V stehen.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Heinz (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
das Prinzip vom Profibus ist die Spannungsdifferenz zwischen den Leistung A und B. Einstreuungen wirken auf beide Adern und somit ist die Differenz davon unabhängig.


----------



## Max Felser (22 August 2005)

*Signalmessung am PROFIBUS*

Ein KO misst normalerweise Signale gegen Masse. Somit kann man mit einem Messkanal immer nur ein Signal messen. Beim PROFIBUS braucht man also zwei Kanäle für A und B und z.B. eine Math Funktion im KO um die Differenz der beiden Signale zu bestimmen.

Der Trigger ist nicht Trivial: Jede Station im Bus sendet eine andere Signalform. Die besten Resultate hat man, wenn man ein spezielles Werkzeug zum Triggern einsetzt, das auf die Adresse im Telegramm ein Triggersignal sendet. So kann man die Signalform von einem Bus-Teilnehmer klar und sauber darstellen. Ein mögliches Werkzeug ist www.profitrace.ch.

Die Bilder zeigen ein "schlechtes" Signal. Wahrscheinlich wurde der Bus nicht richtig abgeschlossen. Ein "schönes" Signal sieht rechteckig - ohne Schwingungen - aus, wie ein normales UART Signal (z.B. von RS232).


----------

